# anyone with CAD/CNC machining access?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as above, does anyone have access to a CAD/CNC machine and are able to do a little 'lunchtime' machining?

I can't fnd anyone local to me to create what is basically just a shaped shim to go between 2 pieces of metal - maximum dimensions barely 100mm square and 7mm thick, steel or alloy whatever is convenient

Ideally I'd send the part that needs a shim for copying to make it obvious what is needed - if I had the knowhow I'd cut it from sheet and file it drill it and do it - but I'm hopeless so that isn't going to happen.

Then if my idea is successful it maybe possible to copy the part to sell on another forum


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just buy some 5 mm Shimstock and some 2 mm. Anybody can use a Jigsaw or Hacksaw.

10 minutes work and it's done.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

send me some pictures of what you want

i have a mate with a small machine shop in surrey he does lots of small jobs for people

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Laser cutting? Our sheet metal guy has a very big CO2 laser for cutting out metalwork.

Peter


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> Laser cutting? Our sheet metal guy has a very big CO2 laser for cutting out metalwork.
> 
> Peter


ooh, I like the sounds of big lasers

may I send you a picture or 2 as well

thanks

see my reply to you on t'other forum


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> send me some pictures of what you want
> 
> ...


hi Barry

I'll get a couple of pics off, thanks


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

747 said:


> Just buy some 5 mm Shimstock and some 2 mm. Anybody can use a Jigsaw or Hacksaw.
> 
> 10 minutes work and it's done.


not quite that simple, but thanks for your input


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

a quick pic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should help the wrists a bit, won't you lose too much strength by raising it that much from it's designed position?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Clamp screws will need extending, especially if the yokes are aluminium.

Peter


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Should help the wrists a bit, won't you lose too much strength by raising it that much from it's designed position?


no it's a recognised mod and the central hole also positively locates it onto the fork stanchion, as I've got Ohlins up front they sit a little higher through the yokes.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> Clamp screws will need extending, especially if the yokes are aluminium.
> 
> Peter


yes, already allowed for thanks


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi sprinta

could the riser be bored out 7mm deper
that would be a lot easier as 7mm alli plate is not a standard size and would save you a lot on postage as every one has a lathe

barry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

powerplus said:


> hi sprinta
> 
> could the riser be bored out 7mm deper
> that would be a lot easier as 7mm alli plate is not a standard size and would save you a lot on postage as every one has a lathe
> ...


Unfortunately the recess has to be there to allow for meat on the upper portion that locates the handlebar, my image doesn't adequately show the step in diameter that is relevant for my part but was the nearest image that was a line drawing


----------

